# Fostering with no spare room?



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Just a query really. Not looking to do it right now. But wondered if you could foster babies if you do not have a spare room. I live in a 3 bed property with bd 8 and as 2.

There is more than enough room in my bedroom to fit a cot and clothes etc.

But is it allowed?


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Our ds2 went straight to fc from birth. He stayed in their room until around 7 months, at which point he was moved to his own room.

So in answer to your question, yes it is allowed but what would you do once lo reaches 7 months or so? That is something ss would be asking of you as they wouldn't want to be moving a child if the only reason was a lack of space.

I don't mean to offend as that sounds quite harsh but that is the reality. Very few babies are adopted under the age of 6months.


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Baby0684,

You need a spare room.  Even if you were looking to foster older children and had your own young baby.  They would say that they would expect your own baby to move out of your room and into their own room before they are a year old.  Your own child cannot share a room with a foster child.  some sibling groups below the age of around 7 would be able to share a room with each other.  In some houses it may be practical to turn the dining room into an extra bedroom but only if you still have a dining table elsewhere in the house as family dinners structured properly around a table are also required.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Our FC specialised in babies.  She had a four bedroom house with a grown up son living at home, a teenage girl in placement, our Bug in the boxroom (only room for a cot, not a bed!) and a baby had recently been placed with her which was expected to stay in her room until he was 1year old.  At 7 months he was starting intros for placement with adoptive parents.

You'll only know for sure if it's possible if you phone round agencies.  Good luck!


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Our local LA  insist on a spare room.

Kiz  x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Our fc had baby in their room an no spare room for him to move to so can be done! Worth enquiring x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

littlepoppy86 said:


> Our fc had baby in their room an no spare room for him to move to so can be done! Worth enquiring x


Just to add, our lo was also in FC's room (right through until after 12 mths too) and she too had no spare room, so I suppose it depends on agency.
I always thought there had to be a spare room, but in the case of short term FC for babies (as our FC was), it seems that many agencies will accept that the baby will be sleeping in same room as FC.

Anj x


----------

